# Dakota Barrel Saddles



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Seen em go 4 bout $ 650 to close to $ 775 new. Know a cow-chick or two that own/started out with em. Don't know much about that mdl # , but do own a couple Dakota's. IMO good decent saddles /lotsa bang for the buck. 
Posts pic(s) of yours when you get it. Hope it fits/works out for you. Sounds like you got good deal.

Boone


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a Dakota Barrel Saddle 315 model. I got my used on ebay for $325. On Saddle Shop it sells for $800 new. They are excellent quality saddles for the price. I've had people ask me if it's a Billy Cook. I love it! I would definitely buy another Dakota. I've been looking at the Roping models for my next saddle. I hope yours works out for you!


----------



## Echorider (Apr 29, 2013)

I will post pics when I get it. Thanks for your answers


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have seen dozens of Dakota Barrel Saddles at a Barrel Racing club that were all over 10 years old.

They are not all that fancy, but for the money you cannot beat them.........

They use Steele Brand Trees, North American Leather and are made in the USA.

.


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a Dakota roping saddle and love it. If I ever buy another saddle ( which i dont think ill need to) I am gonna stick with the Dakota brand.


----------



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

Echorider said:


> I just purchased a Dakota Barrel saddle #325. I am anxiously awaiting its arrival. Any opinions on this saddle? It is slightly used and I paid 325.00 for it. Any feed back would be appreciated.


Excellent purchase. New they go for around $800. A well used one could go for around $450 - $550.


Good saddles for the price paid.


----------

